# The Weekly Wave #2



## Llama Riot (Mar 18, 2010)

<div align="center"><!--sizeo:7--><span style="font-size:36pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<b>The Weekly Wave is an open community project collectively edited and written with <a href="http://wave.google.com" target="_blank">Google Wave</a>. If you have any suggestions, would like to see anything added, or would like to help out in any way please get on our wave and start editing today!</b>

The Weekly Wave #<b><!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->2<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>
<!--Flash 200+20+http://podcast.gbatemp.net/dewplayer.swf?mp3=http://media.freesound.org/data/23/previews/23977__Connum__newswav_plusdrums_preview.mp3&autoplay=false--><OBJECT CLASSID='clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000' WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=20><PARAM NAME=MOVIE VALUE=http://podcast.gbatemp.net/dewplayer.swf?mp3=http://media.freesound.org/data/23/previews/23977__Connum__newswav_plusdrums_preview.mp3&autoplay=false><PARAM NAME=PLAY VALUE=TRUE><PARAM NAME=LOOP VALUE=TRUE><PARAM NAME=QUALITY VALUE=HIGH><EMBED SRC=http://podcast.gbatemp.net/dewplayer.swf?mp3=http://media.freesound.org/data/23/previews/23977__Connum__newswav_plusdrums_preview.mp3&autoplay=false WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=20 PLAY=TRUE LOOP=TRUE QUALITY=HIGH></EMBED></OBJECT><!--End Flash--></div>

<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->DS reviews<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->this week:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><ul>[NDS] Ace Attorney Investigations Miles Edgeworth (Video Review) - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Shocksuspect' target=_blank title='View profile for member Shocksuspect'}>Shocksuspect</a> (video embed below)</li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=215111'>SoulSnatcher's Brief DSi Review</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Atomic Revolution' target=_blank title='View profile for member Atomic Revolution'}>Atomic Revolution</a></li></ul><b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->DS news<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->weekly roundup:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><ul><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213250'>Sakamoto Speaks on Metroid Dread, Possibly not dead?</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213354'>A DS Successor Mentioned at GDC, ...Comparable to the GameCube...</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Dangy' target=_blank title='View profile for member Dangy'}>Dangy</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213053'>msxDS v0.8, MSX Emulator</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Minox_IX' target=_blank title='View profile for member Minox_IX'}>Minox_IX</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=211487'>DSx86 v0.05 released</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=fgghjjkll' target=_blank title='View profile for member fgghjjkll'}>fgghjjkll</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214614'>Solarobo- new DS action RPG announced, Cyberconnect2's secret project</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214613'>Smash Bros Ultimate v3.0 Released</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=fgghjjkll' target=_blank title='View profile for member fgghjjkll'}>fgghjjkll</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214561'>CyberConnect2 Unveils Solarobo - Successor to Tail Concerto</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Rock raiyu' target=_blank title='View profile for member Rock raiyu'}>Rock raiyu</a></li></ul><b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->DS releases<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->this week:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><ul><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213120'>DS #DSi 0043: RPG Tsukuru DS (Japan)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213333'>DS #4749: So Blonde: Back to the Island (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Rayder' target=_blank title='View profile for member Rayder'}>Rayder</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213722'>DS #4750: Pokémon Version Argent: SoulSilver (France) </a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214153'>DS #4751: PONS Vokabel Buddy Englisch (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214157'>DS #4752: Lernerfolg Grundschule: Deutsch Klasse 1-4 (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214159'>DS #4753: Lernerfolg Vorschule: Capt'n Sharky (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214160'>DS #4754: Lernerfolg Grundschule: Mathematik Intensiv Klasse 1-4 (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214161'>DS #4755: Build-A-Bear Workshop: Welcome to Hugsville (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214483'>DS #4756: Deca Sports DS (USA)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214988'> DS #4758: Chicken Blaster (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214986'>DS #4757: Combat of Giants: Mutant Insects (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214981'>DS #DSi 0045: Sonic Classic Collection (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214903'>DS #DSi 0044: Alice in Wonderland (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=insert' target=_blank title='View profile for member insert'}>insert</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=215058'>DS #4759: Avalon Code (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Thug4L1f3' target=_blank title='View profile for member Thug4L1f3'}>Thug4L1f3</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=215059'>DS #4760: Lecons de Cuisine (France)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Thug4L1f3' target=_blank title='View profile for member Thug4L1f3'}>Thug4L1f3</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=215060'>DS #4761: Infinite Space (USA)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Thug4L1f3' target=_blank title='View profile for member Thug4L1f3'}>Thug4L1f3</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=215122'>DS #4762: Maruhan Pachinko & Pachi-Slot Hisshou Guide Kanshuu: The Pachinko Hall (Japan) </a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=215123'>DS #4763: Steve Soresi no Eikaiwa PeraPera DS Training (Japan)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=215124'>DS #4764: Nettou! Powerful Koushien (Japan)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=215126'>DS #4765: Bakugan Battle Brawlers - Battle Trainer (USA)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=215129'>DS #4766: Kawaii Koinu DS 3 (Japan)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=215130'>DS #4767: Crayon Shin-Chan - Obaka Daininden - Susume! Kasukabe Ninja Tai! (Japan)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a></li></ul><b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->DS forum<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->weekly commentary:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><p align=" " class="none">After much hype, the first English releases of Pokemon Heart Gold and Pokemon Soul Silver got a scene release this week, folowed by, well, more hype. Many threads popped up on the temp regarding a patch, most of which were locked quickly. Despite news of a walking, errr, working patch, as of the time of writing there is no official universal patch for the games. However, many flashcarts received firmware updates this week that bypass the Pokemon anti-piracy, as well as various other fixes. These firmware include <a href="http://normmatt.com/forum/download/file.php?id=68" target="_blank">Akaio</a>, <a href="http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=getfile&id=71184280a68b1c8aad047301925ed99b" target="_blank">Cyclo DS Evolution</a>, and <a href="http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=getfile&id=3973cefdcf3493affaf8d1c777e9573f" target="_blank">iEdge OS</a>. In other scene related news, Wood Dumper, a slot 2 dump tool received a new revision, available <a href="http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=getfile&id=f27c84f82adbba1c1588f268dd71d1f0" target="_blank">here</a> and Moonshell received an update to improve mp3 sound quality, available <a href="http://mdxonlinemirror.dyndns.org/201002161705_moonshell210stable.zip" target="_blank">here</a>.</p>

<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Wii reviews<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->this week:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><ul><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213853'>Guild's Red Steel 2 Review, Cowboy Be-chop</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a></li></ul><b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Wii news<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->weekly roundup:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><ul><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213052'>WiiVNC v1.1.1, Update</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Minox_IX' target=_blank title='View profile for member Minox_IX'}>Minox_IX</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214474'>Nintendo Patents "Power Wii"</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=EnigmaXtreme' target=_blank title='View profile for member EnigmaXtreme'}>EnigmaXtreme</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214556'>The Conduit 2 to be Announced Soon</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Rock Raiyu' target=_blank title='View profile for member Rock Raiyu'}>Rock Raiyu</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213020'>[Rumour]Nintendo Making Doctor Who Game</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadriano' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadriano'}>Hadriano</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213295'>NBA Jam Trailer</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadriano' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadriano'}>Hadriano</a></li></ul><b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Wii releases<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->this week:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><ul><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214223'>WiiWare #0577 - Rage of the Gladiator (USA)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214252'>WiiWare #0578 - Pokosuka Racing (Japan)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214253'>WiiWare #0579 - Zombie in Wonderland (Japan)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214479'>WiiWare #0580 - Dracula: Undead Awakening (USA)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214480'>WiiWare #0581 - Triple Shot Sports (USA)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214593'>WiiWare #0582 - Military Madness Nectaris (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213164'>Wii #1963 - Red Steel 2 (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213216'>Wii #1964 - Sam & Max: Beyond Time and Space (USA)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213317'>Wii #1965 - Super Monkey Ball: Athletic (Japan)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213842'>Wii #1966 - Build-A-Bear Workshop: Friendship Valley (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214226'>Wii #1967 - Racquet Sports (USA)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214255'>Wii #1968 - The Daring Game for Girls (USA)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214478'>Wii #1969 - It's My Circus (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214621'>Wii #1970 - Dancing on Ice (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214623'>Wii #1971 - Oyako de Asobo: Miffy no Omocha Bako (Japan)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214693'>Wii #1972 - Fragile Dreams - Farewell Ruins of the Moon (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214705'>Wii #1974 - Calling (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214825'>Wii #1973 - Mario Power Soccer (Korea)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214828'>Wii #1975 - Scene It? Twilight (Europe)</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li></ul><b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Wii forum<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->weekly commentary:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><p align=" " class="none">Metroid fan's ears were tickled as news regarding Other M's plot and gameplay structure were revealed by series co-creator Yoshio Sakamoto. The anticipated Sin and Punishment received an official release date of June 7 for North America. An extensive update for the Wode has been released, more information available <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=212638&hl=wode" target="_blank">here</a>. After the announcement of Sony's similar-to-the-Wiimote Move, the Wii is looking at competition in the motion games market, although many commercial reviewers and forum members have criticised Sony for this similarity, and praised the Wii's innovation for producing this type product years earlier. Nintendo's Wiimote has also recently been praised for working in nearly all lighting conditions, including conditions where early tests of the Move have struggled.</p>

<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Other Consoles reviews<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->this week:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><ul><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=212931'>Sterl500's GBA Clone Review, It's an original clone!</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Sterl500' target=_blank title='View profile for member Sterl500'}>Sterl500</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213181'>Guild's Dante's Inferno PSP Review, One "hell" of a game.</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214920'>ACDCGAMER reviews Metroid Prime, A really, really awesome game.</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ACDCGAMER' target=_blank title='View profile for member ACDCGAMER'}>ACDCGAMER</a></li></ul><b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Other consoles news<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->weekly roundup:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><ul><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213382'>Dirt 3 Confirmed</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=luke_c' target=_blank title='View profile for member luke_c'}>luke_c</a> </li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213009'>Tales of Phantasia: Narikiri Dungeon X Announced for PSP</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Rock Raiyu' target=_blank title='View profile for member Rock Raiyu'}>Rock Raiyu</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213070'>Hatsune Miku Project Diva 2, To be released July 29 this Year</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Minox_IX' target=_blank title='View profile for member Minox_IX'}>Minox_IX</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=213327'>13th March 2010 xbox 360 releases, A lot to get through, most of it already covered.</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Minox_IX' target=_blank title='View profile for member Minox_IX'}>Minox_IX</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214713'>MGS: Peace Walker getting exclusive PSP, Trouser Snake</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Guild McCommunist' target=_blank title='View profile for member Guild McCommunist'}>Guild McCommunist</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214626'>Rumour: Slim Xbox 360 Motherboard leaked</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Chanser' target=_blank title='View profile for member Chanser'}>Chanser</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214563'>New Yakuza Game in the Works Rumour: Slim Xbox 360 Motherboard leaked</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Rock Raiyu' target=_blank title='View profile for member Rock Raiyu'}>Rock Raiyu</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=215004'>PlayStation Move TV ad released and mocks Natal and the Wii</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Vidboy10' target=_blank title='View profile for member Vidboy10'}>Vidboy10</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214505'>Kingdom Hearts: Birth By Sleep Coming Summer 2010, A great News to KH Fans</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=manaphy4ever' target=_blank title='View profile for member manaphy4ever'}>manaphy4ever</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214188'>Bethesda, Brian Fargo crafting new co-op fantasy game</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=haflore' target=_blank title='View profile for member haflore'}>haflore</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214024'>Ubisoft Developing A RPG For PS3 And Xbox 360</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=luke_c' target=_blank title='View profile for member luke_c'}>luke_c</a></li><li><a href='index.php?showtopic=214262'>Monster Hunter Portable 3rd Announced for 2010</a> - by <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Rock Raiyu' target=_blank title='View profile for member Rock Raiyu'}>Rock Raiyu</a></li></ul><b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Other Consoles<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->weekly commentary<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><p align=" " class="none">Total emersion seems to be the theme of the week for Sony, as they release new details on their Move controller and 3D gaming. Sony's move will be used in conjunction with the eye toy, perceiving movement with the light on top of the controller. They also released a new ad, reminiscent of the 16-bit era, which can be viewed <a href="http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/17/playstation-move-ad-pulls-no-motion-controlled-punches-against-w/" target="_blank">here</a>. 3D will be coming to the PS3 this Summer through firmware updates, but you're out of luck if you don't have a 3D HDTV with HDMI 1.4 support. A rumor has surfaced that a new, slimmer XBOX 360 is in the works, along with a few internal hardware changes. Pics and information available <a href="http://kotaku.com/5495181/rumor-new-xbox-360-model-slims-down-%5Bupdate%5D" target="_blank">here</a>. PSP fans are in for two treats, a Metal Gear PSP 3000 to be released with Peace Walker, and an upcoming Monster Hunter game, Monster Hunter Diary: Poka Poka Airu Village, featuring a huge surprise- Hello Kitty. Yes, you read that right, Hello Kitty will be featured in the next installment of this venerable franchise. In retro news, a (presumably wealthy) nostalgia-lover got his hands on an original R.O.B. display case; on auction for the price of 4,150 USD.</p>

<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Retro Review<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->featuring <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Hadriano' target=_blank title='View profile for member Hadriano'}>Hadriano</a><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><div align="center"><img src="http://jph.gbatemp.net/retroreviewlogo.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /> <!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--> - Mini Edition<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></div>



Spoiler



Welcome to the first Retro Review Mini article, unlike the proper one (returning in April...see my blog for details) this "review" will be very brief.

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/27232/JotJ.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

<b>Game:</b>  Jill of the Jungle: The Complete Trilogy  <b>Format:</b>  MSDos  <b>Genre:</b>  Platform

<b>Developer:</b>  Epic MegaGames  <b>Publisher</b>  Epic MegaGames  <b>Released:</b>  1992 (original titles) / 1993 The compilation

Once upon a time Epic MegaGames made games that didn't feature guns.  These was the time when PC gaming was growing and had some titles you could not find elsewhere, this was the time of something awesome called "shareware" gave gamers a chance to test a game legally and for longer then one or two levels.

Jill of the Jungle was originally a shareware title that contained 16 levels.  The intention of shareware was that it gave gamers a chance to experience an whole episode before deciding on whether or not to purchase the remaining ones in the series.  Many of PC gaming greats started off this way, including Doom, Wolfenstein, Duke Nukem & Commander Keen

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/27232/jotj1.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

In the JotJ games you played this Amazon woman who jumped around the place climbing up vines, swimming through water and collecting treasure in various dungeons.  She can also chuck daggers and other weapons at little creatures who are just around to take a pleasant little poo in the wilderness.  There is very little to the story, the first episode; Jill of the Jungle, you look for a mushroom grove.  The second; Jill Goes Underground you rescue a Prince and in the 3rd episode; Jill Saves The Prince you erm rescue the Prince again...only this time its also to make sure the a evil lizardman doesn't destroy the jungle.

There isn't much else to the games, a little puzzle solving here and there are some troubling obstacles that get in your way so you do have to have a decent enough skill the finish the games.

One neat little touch in the game is that in certain parts you can turn into creatures.  A phoenix lets you soar in the sky to get to hard to reach places, a fish makes swimming that much easier and a Frog lets you swim as well as jump to places Jill can't get to.

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/27232/jotj2.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

It has blocky sprites but they add a certain charm to the game and it has bright if somewhat psychedelic at times backgrounds.  Sometimes when I go back to this game I play it with EGA colours just for nostalgia purposes...mmm EGA.  The sounds were your typical sound blaster shareware fare only with digital voice samples (the evil frogs groaned "ahh" at you)  but also they have a charm to them too.  Playing these games again and hearing this noises just makes me feel happy inside.

There isn't must else to say other than if your looking for a pure platforming experience that isn't contrived or gimmicky then grab this and have a good time.  <b>8</b> out of <b>10</b>

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t7E-P4VJbdg&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t7E-P4VJbdg&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Retro Commercial of the Week:

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GZWRo_PhPNM&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GZWRo_PhPNM&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Game Cover of the Week:

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/27232/brutal.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

Worst Cover of the Week:

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/27232/brian_cloughs_fussball_manager.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />

For previous Retro Review threads, please take a look at the <a href="http://gbatemp.net/?dynamic=74" target="_blank">mini page</a>.




<p align=" " class="none"></p>

<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Staff member<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->of the week:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><div align="center"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/uploads//photo-110413.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=110413" target="_blank"><b><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->Toni Plutonij<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b></a>
</div>


Spoiler



<b>1. What motivates you to moderate gbatemp?</b>
<blockquote>Well, my main motivation is the fact that I want this place to be enjoyable to majority, while still maintaining some control over quality of posted content. So there is some balance between pure fun and actual contribution and info.
Besides, I enjoy CLOSING threads, gives me opportunity to have a last say! <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /></blockquote>
<b>2. What's your favorite part about gbatemp?</b>
<blockquote>My favorite part of GBAtemp would be friends I've met through time. Even tho I like most regular users, there are few names I consider closer friends, and I've talked to them a bit more personal.
If I'm about to say what part, as in section, of GBAtemp is my favorite, I'd say "Other Discussions" followed by NDS and then GBA sections.
Other Discussions is section where community actually bonds, and becomes closer, so after few years of coming here, I get most enjoyment out of that aspect.</blockquote>
<b>3. What do you find is the most difficult part about moderating gbatemp?</b>
<blockquote>Absolutely hardest part is to act equally towards everybody. It's hard to punish regular member for something in same manner as newcomer as you actually know that person a lot better, but it has to be done.
Sometimes people PM me to lower their warns, or to do something for them that is in my power, but it isn't my place to do so, so I have to turn them down, but it's all part of being in this position!</blockquote>
<b>4. Do you prefer the gbatemp shoutbox or the IRC?</b>
<blockquote>I prefer Shoutbox as I haven't been on IRC in a looooong time....I never did get the IRC, as it moves too fast for me, and I simply see it as a huge mess. It's not my thing. I would get used to it if it wasn't for my internet problem, that disconnected me every few minutes and made it very hard to stay "in the flow"....so definitely shoutbox!</blockquote>
<b>5. What is your absolute favorite site on the internet (excluding google, gbatemp, email, etc.)</b>
<blockquote>It's a small small community, closed type, few members, that share interest in building a Terminator Endoskeleton, and basically anything Terminator related. I spend fair amount of time with them. I don't do forums besides that, and I don't "do" internet all that much.</blockquote>
<b>6. What's your favorite internet meme (I guess "But the patch walks" counts as a meme now)</b>
<blockquote>Never actually followed internet memes. I did enjoy most of memes started here on GBAtemp <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tongue.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tongue.gif" /> My favorite would be Radioactive Force!! Most powerful Force in the universe. Some members will remember it, while others are too "fresh" to know what it actually is..
<i><!--coloro:#555--><span style="color:#555"><!--/coloro-->editor's note: see <a href='index.php?showtopic=108478'>this topic</a> for more info about the Radioactive Force<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></i></blockquote>
<b>7. Do you think gbatemp will one day be on the same level as 4chan?</b>
<blockquote>I never understood the whole thing about the 4chan....It seems totally retarded to me <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/huh.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="huh.gif" /> I don't think that GBAtemp will ever come to that point, as it's purpose is very different, as well as 4chan-ism is moderated out. We even have a line in rules forbidding posts in 4chan manner:
<!--QuoteBegin-forum rules+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(forum rules)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteEBegin-->When replying to a topic, don't; unless you have something meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion. Posts such as "Yes", "I agree", "LOL", "When will it be dumped?" or "When will it be translated?"; and nothing but images/emoticons or internet memes are useless and are wasteful on the servers. This is not GameFAQs or 4chan!<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--></blockquote>
And finally the most important question ever,

<b>8. Coke or Pepsi?</b>
<blockquote>I think I prefer Pepsi, tho I like both. Pepsi is kind of a "less mainstream" hahahaha, so let's say I'm a Pepsi person!</blockquote>


<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Member<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->of the week:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><div align="center"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/pix/245556/guild.jpeg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showuser=177066" target="_blank"><b><!--sizeo:6--><span style="font-size:24pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->Guild McCommunist<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b></a></div>


Spoiler



<b>1. How did you find GBAtemp?</b>
<blockquote>Well, I bought my flashcart about sometime last year, probably in March. I was looking for info on it and I found myself time and time again lurking GBAtemp for the info. I then eventually decided to join since I was annoyed at just reading topics and not saying anything. And I've been here ever since!</blockquote>
<b>2. What do you like most about GBAtemp?</b>
<blockquote> Hm... I'd probably have to say interaction between members. I know, most of the time people end up throwing poo at each other, but there's also a lot of good discussion and interaction. When you get some generally light topics that are just purely about gaming and nothing that can really turn into flame, there's a lot of great stuff happening.</blockquote>
<b>3. What's your favorite game of all time?</b>
<blockquote> Well, I'd have to say it's 007 Nightfire for the Gamecube. The Gamecube was my second home console (the first one being the PSX) and I hardly had any games on the PSX. I remembered playing Nightfire at the houses of friends and it was the second game we (my brother and I) bought for the Gamecube (the first was Star Wars: The Clone Wars, which is also one of my favorites). And man, I played this game so goddamn much. I must've played the single player through and through 20 times and spent hundreds of hours on the multiplayer. My most fond memory of the game is playing it for hours straight with my brother, drinking this Mountain Dew variant called "Pitch Black" or something (it was grape flavored) and just being glued to the TV. It's a great game</blockquote>
<b>4. Who is your favorite game developer? Why?</b>
<blockquote> I'll probably have to say Grasshopper Manufacture. They make such uniquely quirky games. No More Heroes easily ranks amongst my Top 10 of favorite games and there's also great stuff like Contact for the DS. They bring something original and just strike me as a developer who doesn't bend to what the market says, but just to what they feel like. No More Heroes didn't push millions of copies like Nintendo's big games, but they still pursued a sequel and are looking to expand the game with a third game.</blockquote>
<b>5. What website do you visit the most (excluding sites such as gbatemp, your email provider, etc.)?</b>
<blockquote>Definitely GBAtemp. I don't usually hop onto 20 different forums and be active on them all. I usually sit and squat on one, and this would be it. It's a great way to access information from anti-piracy fixes to game dumps to general video gaming info and discussion, all with a community I know and that knows me. If you're wondering, it's my homepage (I hardly use e-mail).</blockquote>
<b>6. What's your favorite band?</b>
<blockquote>Probably Gorillaz. My friend, named Chi, in 6th grade was a huge fan and introduced me to them. He let me borrow all his albums so I could burn copies for myself. They were so good I actually bought all their albums. It's just completely unique, unclassifiable music. Like if you look at the first album, songs range from rock to pop to rap to techno to funk, or a bunch of those at the same time. If you want to know what I mean, I suggest you guys check out the song Left Hand Suzuki Method. It's one of my favorite songs off the album, just for the combination of the beat and the violin.</blockquote>
<b>7. Your absolute favorite movie?</b>
<blockquote>God, that's a hard question. I'd probably have to say From Russia With Love. I'm a huge James Bond fan and I own every single movie, from Dr. No to Quantum of Solace, and FRWL just beats them all. It's really considered one of the biggest Bond films too, for its introduction of the cool gadgets we've come to love from Bond. It's also a generally great action and spy film and is one of the highlights in Connery's career.</blockquote>
<b>8. Any shout outs?</b>
<blockquote>Well, to WildWon, congrats on the kid! Just read his blog post and have to say congrats. I also have to give shoutouts to Lagman and Toni for being back. Also a shoutout to ifish, who has her birthday later this month, to Nathan just for a general "sup bro", and to Hadrian for being lame.</blockquote>


<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Blog<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->of the week:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr />
<a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=213931" target="_blank">My own house!</a> - <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=wabsta' target=_blank title='View profile for member wabsta'}>wabsta</a>

<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Member quotes<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->of the week:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec--><b>WH47-4130UT-13UY1NG-7H3-G4M3</b><!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--> - <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=.Radiant' target=_blank title='View profile for member .Radiant'}>.Radiant</a> in <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=213563&hl=" target="_blank">Serial</a>
<!--quoteo--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE</div><div class='quotemain'><!--quotec-->Oh Patch of great wonders,
Bringer of hope and teacher to aspirers of the Truth,
As You rose out of pure chaos 
And blessed us with the passion to seek skills that we did not posess
We did not understand at first, but forgive our arrogance,
For You walked whilst the threads crawled

As I reach the end of these spam-laden threads, I expect not any resolve,
For I know the lessons you have endowed upon us are all that we truly needed
Look down to us sinners, trolls, /b/tards and tempers alike
For Thou hath delivered us from our sinful debugging ways
And shown us the truth of the 8000h.
And in Your name we shalt enlighten others forevermore.

In Your name I write this post
For I believe one day You shall descend once more
And offer us the blessing to play our Pokemon games.

I believe Patch am fly.<!--QuoteEnd--></div><!--QuoteEEnd--> - <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Searinox' target=_blank title='View profile for member Searinox'}>Searinox</a> in <a href='index.php?showtopic=214494'>Church of the First Holy Walking Patch, All are welcome</a>

<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Images<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->of the week:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr />
<div align="center">



Spoiler



<img src="http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/369/ds2cobaltcolor.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

"my own cheap mockup of DS2" - <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=granville' target=_blank title='View profile for member granville'}>granville</a> in <a href='index.php?showtopic=213354'>A DS Successor Mentioned at GDC, ...Comparable to the GameCube...</a>

<img src="http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs512.snc3/26911_1238740213432_1377060076_577771_7459854_n.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /> 

"The band (me on drums of course  ) playing this past Saturday." - <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=NeSchn' target=_blank title='View profile for member NeSchn'}>NeSchn</a> in <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=47664&st=3195&start=3195" target="_blank">Temper pics</a>


</div>

<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Off Topic<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->weekly commentary:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><p align=" " class="none">The General Off Topic forum was abuzz this week with some interesting and intruiging chat.  Particularly hot topics included the <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=213570" target="_blank">Worst Game Art</a> thread and the <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=213305" target="_blank">Origin of Username</a> thread. Thanks went out to contributing site members in the <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=213713" target="_blank">Essential Members</a> thread and <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=214975" target="_blank">Staff Appreciation</a> thread. Over near the blogs, there was a lot of Pokemon talk, some <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=213203" target="_blank">debating their value</a>, some <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=213060" target="_blank"> chatter on the amount of HG/SS threads</a> and other <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=214656" target="_blank">more creative</a> musings. What started out as a heated topic, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=ojsinnerz' target=_blank title='View profile for member ojsinnerz'}>ojsinnerz</a>.' <a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=214449" target="_blank">thread on which system is more hardcore</a> between the DS and PSP evolved into an interesting debate, not just on the nature of the two systems, but what should be or is defined as "hardcore." Happy Birthdays are extended to <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Vampire Hunter D' target=_blank title='View profile for member Vampire Hunter D'}>Vampire Hunter D</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=DanTheManMS' target=_blank title='View profile for member DanTheManMS'}>DanTheManMS</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Law' target=_blank title='View profile for member Law'}>Law</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Another World' target=_blank title='View profile for member Another World'}>Another World</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Slaykin' target=_blank title='View profile for member Slaykin'}>Slaykin</a>, and <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Shadz' target=_blank title='View profile for member Shadz'}>Shadz</a>, along with all the others who celebrated a birthday in the past week. We'd also like to offer a warm congratulations to <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=WildWon' target=_blank title='View profile for member WildWon'}>WildWon</a> on the birth of his beautiful baby boy.  <acronym title='BUT THE PATCH WALKS!'>The EOF was, well... the EOF.</acronym></p>

<div align="center"><b><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro--> Weekly Poll<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b> 

<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->HERE IT IS JUST AS PROMISED, A SWEET, SWEET PIE<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->



Spoiler



<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><i>chart</i>

Last weeks results:
Nintendo Handheld Redesigns<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/245556/piechart.png" border="0" class="linked-image" />

You can't say that we don't deliver.



<!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro--><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->This weeks poll:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->
<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro--><a href="http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=215225" target="_blank">Video Game Box Art, the best of the worst</a><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
</div>


<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro--><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Panzer Tacticer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Panzer Tacticer'}>Panzer Tacticer</a>'s, get off my lawn!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->weekly rant<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><ul><li><b>Soooo stupid things I have attempted this week.</b></li></ul><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->Let's see, it's not enough to want to teach an old dog new tricks, but this week the old dog's pup managed to coerce the old dog's wench to join in on the Dungeons and Dragons Online MMO before the old dog even has a clue how to play the damn game. I'm at just past level 2, and I despise the interface of MMOs normally. By this time next week I figure I will be worn out, hostile, and more stressed than I need to be 

Oh well, it gives me another form of leverage. No, I'm not playing till you clean up your room and she does her dishes and picks up the laundry.<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->

<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro--><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=arecus2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member arecus2000'}>arecus2000</a>'s short stories<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->for short people<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><ul><li><b>The Eggs</b></li></ul><!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->Once two birds lived on a tree. Every time they went out to search for food, the snake used to come and eat their eggs.One day the birds decided to make the mongoose to kill the snake. So they went to their friend crane and asked him for a few fish. They took the fish and made a trail from the mongoose's hole to theirÂÂtree. The mongoose followed and reached their tree. He saw the snake and killed it it he took it home because he was already full.
The next day, the mongoose went to the tree for the fish again and saw no fish. He climbed the tree in search of food and ate up their eggs.
When the birds returned they realised that they had invited death to their eggs instead of protecting them.
THE END<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->

<div align="center"><b><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro--> video segments:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b> 
<a href='index.php?showtopic=213811'>[NDS] Ace Attorney Investigations Miles Edgeworth (Video Review)</a>
<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->by<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Shocksuspect' target=_blank title='View profile for member Shocksuspect'}>Shocksuspect</a></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eY670pWc468&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eY670pWc468&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

<b>Shocksuspect</b> is new to GBAtemp so please welcome him and leave feedback!

<a href='index.php?showtopic=213811'>Red Steel 2: You Better Buy It!</a>
<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->by<b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=TheWon' target=_blank title='View profile for member TheWon'}>TheWon</a></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/55P4Q7duaVo&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/55P4Q7duaVo&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


<!--sizeo:2--><span style="font-size:10pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->dedicated to moozxy<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
by <!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=science' target=_blank title='View profile for member science'}>science</a></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xYpI5-gpl-Y&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xYpI5-gpl-Y&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
</div>
<p align=" " class="none"></p> 

<div align="center"><b><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->T<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->h<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->k<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->l<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->y<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--> <!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->W<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro-->a<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#FFA500--><span style="color:#FFA500"><!--/coloro-->v<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#008000--><span style="color:#008000"><!--/coloro-->e<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro--> comix zone:<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b> 

<img src="http://i.imgur.com/LGGsi.png" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>


<b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#000080--><span style="color:#000080"><!--/coloro-->Editors<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--> <!--sizeo:3--><span style="font-size:12pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->this week:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b><hr /><div align="center"><b>The goal of The Weekly Wave is to have multiple editors (as many as possible) allowing The Weekly Wave to become something that can continue to be published independent of who actually edited it that particular week.</b></div><ul><acronym title='Telling it like it is since 1990'><b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Danny Tanner' target=_blank title='View profile for member Danny Tanner'}>Danny Tanner</a></b>- commentary editor</acronym>
<acronym title='Master of Interogation'><b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Deltaburnt' target=_blank title='View profile for member Deltaburnt'}>Deltaburnt</a></b>- interviewing editor</acronym>
<acronym title='tj_cool is a pretty cool guy eh fixes BBcode and does'nt afraid of noobs'><b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=tj_cool' target=_blank title='View profile for member tj_cool'}>tj_cool</a></b> -  managing editor</acronym>
<acronym title='FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN FUN'><b><a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Llama Riot' target=_blank title='View profile for member Llama Riot'}>Llama Riot</a></b> - editor-in-chief</acronym>

general editors: <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=arecus2000' target=_blank title='View profile for member arecus2000'}>arecus2000</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Updowners' target=_blank title='View profile for member Updowners'}>Updowners</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Maz7006' target=_blank title='View profile for member Maz7006'}>Maz7006</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Overlord Nadrian' target=_blank title='View profile for member Overlord Nadrian'}>Overlord Nadrian</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Panzer Tacticer' target=_blank title='View profile for member Panzer Tacticer'}>Panzer Tacticer</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=zeromac' target=_blank title='View profile for member zeromac'}>zeromac</a>, <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=fggjjkkll' target=_blank title='View profile for member fggjjkkll'}>fggjjkkll</a></li></ul><div align="center"><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><!--coloro:#0000FF--><span style="color:#0000FF"><!--/coloro-->Special thanks to all of this weeks columnists and contributors!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->


<!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>OH YEAH, <a href="http://bit.ly/diVT3A" target="_blank">Here is the HG/SS patch</a> almost forgot lol.</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></div>

<!--coloro:#FF0000--><span style="color:#FF0000"><!--/coloro--><b><!--sizeo:5--><span style="font-size:18pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->NOTE FROM THE WEEKLY WAVE:<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></b>
Would you like to write your own column? Are you a novice cartoonist interested in having a strip published weekly? Are you interested in editing or contributing anything at all? If so please reply in this thread and let us know that you are interested, we'll hook you up with a Google Wave account and add you to The Weekly Wave so you can get started right away! The Weekly Wave is open to all members and we would greatly appreciate your help and input! <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDu2A3WzQpo&feature=fvw" target="_blank">A very short yet informative video explaining Google Wave in the context that we use it.</a><!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc-->


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 18, 2010)

Please leave feedback, possitive or negative.  We love constructive criticsm as it can only help to improve the quality of this publication.  If you liked anything in particular let us know so that our collumnist are motivated to contiue contributing.  You don't have to join the wave directly to give us your ideas and suggestions just post them here!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 18, 2010)

Um. Nice Patch.

Otherwise, pretty solid stuffs. There are a lot of random things though. Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## ZeroTm (Mar 18, 2010)

damn, this just keeps getting better and better, also giggled at the comic, especially because I am a r4 owner. >.


----------



## Fionar (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow. That about the patch is a really, really childish trick. Way to go.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 18, 2010)

Yay! Let's hope for many more weekly waves to come!

(Also the second image of the week doesn't show up for some reason...)


----------



## jamal027 (Mar 19, 2010)

The patch wasnt even funny it was just stupid.
Dont feed the Troll...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

jamal027 said:
			
		

> The patch wasnt even funny it was just stupid.
> Dont feed the Troll...



The patch joke was to commerate how all of last week the only thing people were talking about on gbatemp was the HGSS AP and a possible patch.

It's just a joke, don't take it too seriously


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 19, 2010)

The patch walks for me guys, you must need to firmware update.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn, this thing is huuuuge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love it, hopefully it'll be alive even after few editions!


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Mar 19, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Damn, this thing is huuuuge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This! *points up*


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Damn, this thing is huuuuge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we'll go ahead and stop after this, and make people crave more. Then once we come back people will love us! Bwahahaha!


----------



## jwcgator (Mar 19, 2010)

I was actually looking forward to a patch being released.

Thanks.


----------



## Kugz (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah seriously that was a real douchey move to get people to look and view your little news article, fonkin 13 year olds.

Sigh.


----------



## Maitosuklaa (Mar 19, 2010)

Trolling the entire forum for a larger viewcount? Sounds entirely professional to me. I'm not being sarcastic either. This is exactly what mainstream media and news does.

Though I'm curious, what, exactly, did you guys think people would react to such obvious douchebag trolling? Do you really think people will take you seriously after you do shit like that?


----------



## jwcgator (Mar 19, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

>



I see...what you did there... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, you should [email protected] to the wave.


----------



## Shenaynerz (Mar 19, 2010)

I find it funny how i knew that the patch would be too good to be true, and low and behold, I didn't bother with the weekly wave


----------



## Maitosuklaa (Mar 19, 2010)

I wonder how many people actually read the wave? Kind of seems to me most wouldn't bother if they're here only for the patch.


----------



## Madwaffler (Mar 19, 2010)

Maitosuklaa said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people actually read the wave? Kind of seems to me most wouldn't bother if they're here only for the patch.


i came for the pie


----------



## ericling (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow! This is awesome! 
Love it sooo damn much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was like" WTH? You posted the patch, and it gonna delete by Toni" when I saw the patch for R4
Then I click on the link.
LOL. Cool patch btw.
THE PATCH WALKS!


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice comic, lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




And no apple pie? WTF? I hate pie charts!


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 19, 2010)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Damn, this thing is huuuuge!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what she said.


----------



## 23qwerty (Mar 19, 2010)

So yeah, I can play HG/SS on my R4 just fine aside from the freezing every half hour.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 19, 2010)

jwcgator said:
			
		

> I was actually looking forward to a patch being released.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...



Except for the part where you get past like the 4th gym and it's impossible to even load the save.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 19, 2010)

Maitosuklaa said:
			
		

> I wonder how many people actually read the wave? Kind of seems to me most wouldn't bother if they're here only for the patch.


In this world there a few people who actually read the Wave and appreciate the time time taken by the makers to bring us this form of entertainment.
I encourage the making of this Wave even though I do not take part in the making of it.
I feel like Flaming you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sigh. Noobs.

On topic:
Awesome thread guys.Keep up the Good Work I'll be joining the Wave on the 23 Rd even though I might no contribute.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 19, 2010)

I knew the fake patch idea was bad.
Even if it did attract more visitors, they wouldn't read the first post anyway... (And I knew they weren't going to appreciate it).





Other than that, it seems we overdid it a little.
It's a little too long now IMO.
Maybe we can do better next time


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 19, 2010)

But but but but... I wanted to play pokémon


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't think you guys are applying the patch correctly, are sure that your taking the rom and swapping the whole thing for Goomba Color + Gold/Silver correctly?


----------



## Searinox (Mar 19, 2010)

I have my cart patched now so personally I'm not worried. But there are a lot of people who will go ballistic over this. You're asking for more threads. XD


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 19, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> I don't think you guys are applying the patch correctly, are sure that your taking the rom and swapping the whole thing for Goomba Color + Gold/Silver correctly?


Someone should make a patch that overwrites the rom with Goomba Color with autoboot for Silver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, serious
There is no patch yet, so you'll have to wait longer
Also, I'm amazed with how many people still play pokemon here (I stopped playing it years ago)


----------



## Snorlax (Mar 19, 2010)

A great issue, with wonderful content.
Well done, and keep it up!


----------



## luke_c (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't take what everyone else said about the patch too seriously, they're all just little fuckers that need to grow up, if they care so much they can shove their R4's up their arses and go buy a decent card, now that my rant is over, another awesome session, didn't have time to read the reviews or watch any videos but what I did read was really awesome, as soon as I get back from School this will be priority one.


----------



## ericling (Mar 19, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> *Don't take what everyone else said about the patch too seriously, they're all just little fuckers that need to grow up, if they care so much they can shove their R4's up their arses and go buy a decent card,* now that my rant is over, another awesome session, didn't have time to read the reviews or watch any videos but what I did read was really awesome, as soon as I get back from School this will be priority one.



Thisone! Two thumbs up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for the bold statement
I am just same with you, din read the reviews and watch the video. No time+ my stupid internet connection. This is really really great. I think this will be on the homepage right?this is a must! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Really look forward for the next one. LOL. 

Thinking wanna write something for this too.


----------



## Orc (Mar 19, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Don't take what everyone else said about the patch too seriously, they're all just little fuckers that need to grow up, if they care so much they can shove their R4's up their arses and go buy a decent card, now that my rant is over, another awesome session, didn't have time to read the reviews or watch any videos but what I did read was really awesome, as soon as I get back from School this will be priority one.


I didn't know about the patch thing until just now (joined the wave last minute before this was posted).
If you look at the post count of the little fucks who are complaining, they're obviously noobs who are BAAAWWING.
Flying dicks for them. From p1ngpong. p1ngpong's flying dicks.

Other than that. Shit I must make retro reviews too. Congrats to everyone's effort for this one, especially Llama Riot and tj_cool.


----------



## Gore (Mar 19, 2010)

I didn't read the content and stuff, it was obvious from beginning the patch thing was fake but you are still all flaming whores for it and I hope you all die today.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 19, 2010)

Great job on the wave guys, although I only came here because I thought it would give me info on a pokemon R4 patch. I am kind of angry that I was tricked like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh well.

At least I still have my flying dicks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Orc said:
			
		

> If you look at the post count of the little fucks who are complaining, they're obviously noobs who are BAAAWWING.
> Flying dicks for them. From p1ngpong. p1ngpong's flying dicks.



Noooooo! GIVE THEM BACK!!!

BAAAAAAWWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm not reading your publication, because you attention-whore by making promises you obviously don't intend to deliver.

You know, like tabloids.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 19, 2010)

*NEXT WEEK: EXCLUSIVE TELL-ALL INTERVIEW WITH JDBYE*


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> blahblahblah


We don't really care whether you read it or not, it's your choice. It's an awesome article, and if you're so pissed about not getting the patch, why don't you just go and *BUY THE FUCKING GAME LIKE I DID*


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 19, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am, I don't even have need of a patch.
I just think poorly of the Weekly Wave for their advertising tactics.


----------



## Raika (Mar 19, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don't really need to advertise. Costello once said that it would be on the front page (I don't know when), so everyone who visits GBAtemp will see it.


----------



## GundamXXX (Mar 19, 2010)

Yes its a dissapointment that they trolled us with the patch but its funny

Im waiting for it but w/e you know, theres loads of other games out you can play like classics and stuff
Im playing Golden Sun again and I love it (L)

And if theres never a patch for R4 buy an Acekard or CycloDS.. I am


----------



## prowler (Mar 19, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> *NEXT WEEK: EXCLUSIVE TELL-ALL INTERVIEW WITH JDBYE*



Its just like a magazine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I enjoyed reading it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keep up the good work guys


----------



## Gore (Mar 19, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

>


Upside down


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Just noticed Guild gave me a shout out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try and actually do some stuff this week.


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 19, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> *NEXT WEEK: EXCLUSIVE TELL-ALL INTERVIEW WITH JDBYE*
> *PLUS: THE DRAMATIC END OF THE WEEKLY WAVE*


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Llama Riot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 19, 2010)

Just realized I called ifish a "her". Sorry, I was tired.

I'll put an article in next week. I was just procrastinating this week until I realized "Oh shit, I have no time". Odds are it'll be something about people hating popular games or something.


----------



## Lily (Mar 19, 2010)

Topic closed.


----------

